# compte lcloud toujours inactif



## mathias12345 (12 Avril 2017)

bonsoir, j'ai pris ce matin mon 1er iphone (iphone7) et le vendeur m'a fait mon compte icloud, le problème c'est que depuis ce matin même si je peux m'y connecter sur l'ordi je ne peux toujours pas m'en servir sur l'iphone pour télécharger des applications, quand je veux installer une application dans l'appstore j'ai une fenêtre qui s'ouvre avec écrit "connexion obligatoire saisissez le mdp pour ......@icloud.com" je met le mot de passe qu'il m'a mis pour ce compte et quand je met le mdp une autre fenêtre s'ouvre en me disant que mon ID a jamais été utilisé dans l'itunes store et ça me demande de "vérifier", quand je vais sur vérifier on me demande mon nom, prénom, n° de cb, adresse comme pour une nouvelle inscription et quand je fait suivant il se passe rien

quand on ouvre un compte icloud il faut attendre 24 h ou c'est un bug ?


----------

